# Anyone drive for both UBER and Lyft at the same time?



## UberBob2

I have a hard time even remembering to swipe, start, let alone remembering to turn off one app after getting a ride with the other. Does anyone have a problem doing this?


----------



## elelegido

Don't turn off the other app when you get a ping if the other is surging. Leave it on until the pax is in the car - you may get a better, surge, ride offer while you're driving to the pickup.


----------



## glados

elelegido said:


> Don't turn off the other app when you get a ping if the other is surging. Leave it on until the pax is in the car - you may get a better, surge, ride offer while you're driving to the pickup.


This will hurt your cancellation and acceptance rates and can lead to losing guarantees or even deactivation! It'll also make it harder for zones to surge because you have both apps always open.


----------



## elelegido

glados said:


> This will hurt your cancellation and acceptance rates and can lead to losing guarantees or even deactivation! It'll also make it harder for zones to surge because you have both apps always open.


Neither Uber nor Lyft pester me about acceptance or cancellation rates, and even if they did I'd just thank them for their advice on how many rides I should accept while running my business, attach a copy of their driver contract and refer them back to it, and Uber/Lyft on.

And it's always better to have both apps on. If I turn one app off, that one may have a very marginally greater chance of surging, but I wouldn't know, because it would be turned off!


----------



## glados

elelegido said:


> And it's always better to have both apps on. If I turn one app off, that one may have a very marginally greater chance of surging, but I wouldn't know, because it would be turned off!


I agree with you, it's of course better to have both apps on!

I'm just commenting on keeping the other app on when you've already accepted a ping on another app, and then cancelling an accepted ride if the other surges higher.

Finally, keep in mind that while driver partners are independent contractors, Uber still has the legal right to deactivate drivers if they make the system unreliable. This is because pings are only sent out to one driver at the time, and if a driver actively times out a large number of requests then it will increase the request booking ETAs.


----------



## elelegido

glados said:


> I agree with you, it's of course better to have both apps on!
> 
> I'm just commenting on keeping the other app on when you've already accepted a ping on another app, and then cancelling an accepted ride if the other surges higher.
> 
> Finally, keep in mind that while driver partners are independent contractors, Uber still has the legal right to deactivate drivers if they make the system unreliable. This is because pings are only sent out to one driver at the time, and if a driver actively times out a large number of requests then it will increase the request booking ETAs.


Sometimes you just gotta throw caution to the wind and take the risks


----------



## TnT Green

First day at Lyft yesterday(9/11/15) Slow day in Austin-six rides. However, app was slow to START and END rides. Next day the driver summary says $0.00.


----------



## KMANDERSON

glados said:


> I agree with you, it's of course better to have both apps on!
> 
> I'm just commenting on keeping the other app on when you've already accepted a ping on another app, and then cancelling an accepted ride if the other surges higher.
> 
> Finally, keep in mind that while driver partners are independent contractors, Uber still has the legal right to deactivate drivers if they make the system unreliable. This is because pings are only sent out to one driver at the time, and if a driver actively times out a large number of requests then it will increase the request booking ETAs.


I don't think they will deactivate with that lawsuit going on I hope travis is not that stupid


----------



## Chargr

I run both and 80% of the times I get a UBER ping. But if I get both at the same time, I'll stick to Lyft since they pay better and are stricter when it comes to canceling.


----------



## krystinacore

I definitely run both apps at the same time, not that my phone enjoys it. Lyft = more tips but less surge, but they also ping me for trips 20 minutes away on the regular. Its worth turning on when Uber is dead though.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut

I find Lyft much more profitable....Make sure there are cars around before going online, depending on your area. Ie., I live in Mt. Airy, and I get those 20 min requests from way north, and I don't want to go north usually, so I make sure there is a car north of me before I go online with Lyft.

If no cars available, I drive to Manayunk in the evenings then go online, where I always get a ride downtown on Lyft.

Also, to keep your acceptance rate on Lyft, just call and ask anyone over 10 mins away to cancel and look for another car. I have never had to explain about acceptance rates yet, they're usually fine with it.


----------



## Yarddude11

I do Lyft, Uber and food deliveries. First in first done. Need lots of air freshner!


----------



## UberBob2

my Lyft app does not notify me by noise, like UBER does, Lyft only display a little pink line on the top of my screen.
I probably miss 2 or 3 pings for every 1 I notice.
Is there anyway to change this besides turning off the UBER app?


----------



## THIRDEYE

MiddleClassedOut said:


> I find Lyft much more profitable....Make sure there are cars around before going online, depending on your area. Ie., I live in Mt. Airy, and I get those 20 min requests from way north, and I don't want to go north usually, so I make sure there is a car north of me before I go online with Lyft.
> 
> If no cars available, I drive to Manayunk in the evenings then go online, where I always get a ride downtown on Lyft.
> 
> Also, to keep your acceptance rate on Lyft, just call and ask anyone over 10 mins away to cancel and look for another car. I have never had to explain about acceptance rates yet, they're usually fine with it.


Why even bother calling? For 15+ minute ETAs I accept, don't move for 5 minutes, ignore pax calls, and they cancel on their own.
I did get one this past weekend though, 1am request from 20 minutes away. 30 minutes passed, pax never called or canceled. I eventually canceled. I wonder if the pax passed out or took an Uber and forgot they requested Lyft. Either case, worked great for me since I planned to call it a night, collected my hourly guarantee after just giving a $4 ride, didn't have to waste gas and miles.


----------



## DieselkW

I run both apps at the same time. Where I live, that means turning on Lyft, then turning on Uber.
100% Uber will ping first, happens every single day. 
Turn off Lyft, drive Uber pax to destination.

Turn Lyft back on.
Uber pings again. Turn Lyft off, deliver Uber pax to destination

Lather Rinse Repeat

12 hours later, Uber has been online for the entire day, Lyft has been online for 20 minutes without a single rider.

The only way I get a Lyft ride is when I turn off Uber and forget to turn off Lyft. Then the damn pax is 10 miles away and wants a round trip to McDonalds and back home. 

Lyft just isn't doing it here in Indianapolis.


----------



## drivinindc

Run both in DC. 80% on Lyft if I am downtown, 50% in the burbs.

Lyft has been giving away lots of discounts and free rides, though, so we'll see if it lasts.


----------



## Uberdog

In LA I use both, especially so I can boost my hours to the bonus level. If I get a Lyft hit while doing an Uber run I just shut the app before the timer runs out. This way it does not show up as missed. I have been able to keep my rate up by doing this. There are many times that I am doing an Uber run while the Lyft app is running....


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction

krystinacore said:


> I definitely run both apps at the same time, not that my phone enjoys it. Lyft = more tips but less surge, but they also ping me for trips 20 minutes away on the regular. Its worth turning on when Uber is dead though.


Ya, right, lyft is killing me with the pings 15 miles away, and ive had more cancellations from lyft then ive ever had with uber, first three were all in a row, all canceled, after the 5 minutes but still not till i arrived to the pick up location, crazy


----------



## BostonBarry

UberBob2 said:


> my Lyft app does not notify me by noise, like UBER does, Lyft only display a little pink line on the top of my screen.
> I probably miss 2 or 3 pings for every 1 I notice.
> Is there anyway to change this besides turning off the UBER app?


Check your volume settings. Uber overrides vibrate/silent mode. Lyft uses ringtone or media volume. I drive with notification volume off so riders don't hear texts and emails and such but I can still hear pings.


----------



## bboy

Lyft now has a "badge/Driver shortcut" option (turn on under settings) which sits over top everything on your phone. 
You pull it to center to turn DRIVE mode ON or OFF. It works great, so now I can leave Uber App on and quickly go offline for Lyft until dropping PAX. 
I'll actually turn Lyft back on as I approach destination.
Same as most posters, I'm getting at least 4 to 1, Uber:Lyft ratio in Minneapolis. 
>Though I make significantly more for each Lyft ride, especially after tips.

Uber surge comes and goes so fast, I don't even try. I can be sitting, bathed in RED surge and not get a call... until surge dies, then instant ping. Riders are learning to wait out the surge; which is exactly what I would do too!

I started using the LYFT badge in the last week, and coincidentally have been have connection issues on Lyft. May be a bit buggy, as coverage for Uber and for Pandora music has been uninterrupted. Not sure how many pings I may have missed. 

Anyone else having Lyft connection issues lately?


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction

bboy said:


> Lyft now has a "badge/Driver shortcut" option (turn on under settings) which sits over top everything on your phone.
> You pull it to center to turn DRIVE mode ON or OFF. It works great, so now I can leave Uber App on and quickly go offline for Lyft until dropping PAX.
> I'll actually turn Lyft back on as I approach destination.
> Same as most posters, I'm getting at least 4 to 1, Uber:Lyft ratio in Minneapolis.
> >Though I make significantly more for each Lyft ride, especially after tips.
> 
> Uber surge comes and goes so fast, I don't even try. I can be sitting, bathed in RED surge and not get a call... until surge dies, then instant ping. Riders are learning to wait out the surge; which is exactly what I would do too!
> 
> I started using the LYFT badge in the last week, and coincidentally have been have connection issues on Lyft. May be a bit buggy, as coverage for Uber and for Pandora music has been uninterrupted. Not sure how many pings I may have missed.
> 
> Anyone else having Lyft connection issues lately?


Whats going on with your connection (lyft)? The worst ive experienced is getting a text saying im no longer online too get to better coverage area, but it hasnt seemed to affect the app except once i noticed it did actually log me off....i often get those texts in low lte or 3g....so idk


----------



## Steve7867

I have Lyft connection issues daily and that is why I am here looking toady. I use the badge religiously with Uber at the same time.


----------



## Frontier Guy

I run both services, I have Lyft connection problems as well, can't find itself at times. But I also have issues with Uber failing to end rides and then suddenly giving me an error.


----------



## MrPix

I did run both, but I just fired Uber. I will exclusively drive for Lyft.

Imagine, I take a fare, drive 5 miles, then it's just a short hop for the fare and I earned $3.50. Deduct the trust and safety fee, commission and my taxes and fuel, I made 85 cents. If that was a one-off, fine. However, if it happens for four out of every 20 rides I give in a typical day, it really hurts. Uber likes to show you big numbers in the app, but when it hits your bank account and you pay your taxes and gas, it's not so great. The pasengers also generally do not pay much respect to your car.

Lyft drivers, generally, treat my car more gently. They are more affluent. They tip. My area, the minimum fare is $5 and the trust and safety fee is in addition to that. After expenses and taxes, my minimum income from a ride will still be $3.20 - about 4x more than Uber on the shortest rides. The longer the ride, the less the benefit. However, I also always make an average of 11-12% more on tips. The tips alone pay for all my gas and service.


----------



## Frontier Guy

In my area, the Uber pax are better than the Lyft pax I find


----------



## Steve7867

I would have to agree. No problems with Lyft riders thus far, 102 rides


----------



## Yarddude11

Steve7867 said:


> I would have to agree. No problems with Lyft riders thus far, 102 rides


Not enough of them


----------



## driveLA

I run both and give preference to lyft when I get simultaneous pings

You're gonna end up having to cancel here and there for sure but it's worth it

Sometimes I do forget to turn off the other app


----------



## Steve7867

Yarddude11, we are not discussing quantity here, but quality


----------



## sicky

glados said:


> I agree with you, it's of course better to have both apps on!
> 
> I'm just commenting on keeping the other app on when you've already accepted a ping on another app, and then cancelling an accepted ride if the other surges higher.
> 
> Finally, keep in mind that while driver partners are independent contractors, Uber still has the legal right to deactivate drivers if they make the system unreliable. This is because pings are only sent out to one driver at the time, and if a driver actively times out a large number of requests then it will increase the request booking ETAs.


I agree with glados on this. in my opinion our job is customer service and if we accept a fare we should take it unless we realize we can't get there (i.e. it's on the other side of the stadium and the game just got out) or the ETA increases dramatically after you accept the ping.

I try to use lyft more than uber when there's no surge because I will get tips, but turn off lyft when there's an uber surge because lyft's prime time is shady and unreliable.


----------



## scrurbscrud

DieselkW said:


> I run both apps at the same time. Where I live, that means turning on Lyft, then turning on Uber.
> 100% Uber will ping first, happens every single day.
> Turn off Lyft, drive Uber pax to destination.
> 
> Turn Lyft back on.
> Uber pings again. Turn Lyft off, deliver Uber pax to destination
> 
> Lather Rinse Repeat
> 
> 12 hours later, Uber has been online for the entire day, Lyft has been online for 20 minutes without a single rider.
> 
> The only way I get a Lyft ride is when I turn off Uber and forget to turn off Lyft. Then the damn pax is 10 miles away and wants a round trip to McDonalds and back home.
> 
> Lyft just isn't doing it here in Indianapolis.


Same here as above. A couple weeks ago I was online a total of 7+ hours on Lyft, as you describe above and had ZERO requests.


----------



## Jostnyc

I was online for 5 hours with both apps today and I did not get a single Lyft request. It was pretty strange. I use 2 phones one with each app so when I get ping on one I turn the other off. I don't pay for 2 phones I use an old phone with my daughters wifi hot spot in the car. I even switched the apps from one phone to the other and still no Lyft requests. Was there an issue with them today? I have used both apps only twice before and both times got similar pings on both apps. It's pretty lucrative for me. But today only Uber was pinging. Anybody else have a problem today. I do Lyft in New Jersey.


----------



## novadrivergal

I use both and yes, you do sometimes either forget to turn off the other app or sometimes it is slow to turn off. Once in a while you do have to ignore a ping and decrease your acceptance rate. If you are quick to turn off the app you aren't using it shouldn't happen too often. 

But you may find that most of your rides come from Uber anyway depending on your location. Lyft is pretty strong in DC but in the four months I've been driving I have noticed a huge change. The number of cars on the road in DC now vastly outstrips demand for Lyft. With both apps on I used to get 40% Lyft pings in the city, and 50-60% in the suburbs. If I worked overnight hours, it sometimes seemed like I was the only Lyft driver in the city. Now I can have both on virtually all night and get one Lyft ping or none at all. Because they give pings to drivers who have been waiting rather than to the nearest driver, maneuvering to a good spot doesn't help.

I find Lyft's payouts higher overall, even without tips. I also think on principle Uber having no competition would be bad for both riders and drivers. For those reasons I prioritize a Lyft ping when I get it. But they have onboarded way too many drivers.


----------



## DieselkW

If you turn off Lyft when Uber pings, and then drive the Uber pax to destination, and turn Lyft back on until Uber pings again.... what do you expect?

Yes, Uber pings more often. No doubt about it there are far more Uber pax out there. They, _on average_, want a shorter ride and don't tip. On the other hand, Lyft pax tend to need longer rides and they do tip.

I used to run both, and I decided to test the market back in September. I turned Uber off and waited for a Lyft ping. I was horrified when 45 minutes went by in the morning and I didn't get a ping, but when the first one came in, it was worth $30 and a $4 tip.

At the end of the week, Lyft paid me 25% more than my best week with Uber.

Then I found out about the Power Driver bonus, and Lyft consistently paid me 50% more than my best previous Uber week. It's like a constant never ending market wide 1.8x surge. Passengers are friendlier, I don't have to work as hard, fewer passengers overall, and more money. win win win.


----------



## JHawk

So far the only generalization I can make between the two is Lyft riders, for the most part, are always outside waiting for me when I pull up. If they're not out already, they come out within a minute at the most. Uber riders however, almost always make me wait. I'd love to know if there's something about the apps that causes this, because I have a hard time believing all Uber riders are this inconsiderate and/or lazy. Maybe the Uber app notifies the riders only when the car actually pulls up, whereas Lyft sends the "your car is hear" text when the car is still a minute away? Maybe Uber shows a longer than estimated wait time in an effort to "under promise and over deliver" with regard to how fast a car can arrive?


----------



## DieselkW

JHawk said:


> So far the only generalization I can make between the two is Lyft riders, for the most part, are always outside waiting for me when I pull up. If they're not out already, they come out within a minute at the most. Uber riders however, almost always make me wait. I'd love to know if there's something about the apps that causes this, because I have a hard time believing all Uber riders are this inconsiderate and/or lazy. Maybe the Uber app notifies the riders only when the car actually pulls up, whereas Lyft sends the "your car is hear" text when the car is still a minute away? Maybe Uber shows a longer than estimated wait time in an effort to "under promise and over deliver" with regard to how fast a car can arrive?


I have a very simple answer to this.
Uber gives the passenger 5 minutes before the driver can charge the rider, if at all. (In Indianapolis, there is no charge to make the driver wait)
Lyft starts the "ride" one minute after arrival, so the passenger starts paying 18¢/minute to make you wait.

One company motivates the rider to be "on time". One company scrubers the drivers. Guess which one? (hint: it's the company that "suggests" you wait 10 minutes for a passenger to show up before canceling)


----------



## Wag1

I run both apps as well, usually once I have a Lyft customer that I drop off my Uber pings me so I just go back and forth leaving both apps running.


----------



## Wag1

My 


JHawk said:


> So far the only generalization I can make between the two is Lyft riders, for the most part, are always outside waiting for me when I pull up. If they're not out already, they come out within a minute at the most. Uber riders however, almost always make me wait. I'd love to know if there's something about the apps that causes this, because I have a hard time believing all Uber riders are this inconsiderate and/or lazy. Maybe the Uber app notifies the riders only when the car actually pulls up, whereas Lyft sends the "your car is hear" text when the car is still a minute away? Maybe Uber shows a longer than estimated wait time in an effort to "under promise and over deliver" with regard to how fast a car can arrive?[/QUOTE


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

JHawk said:


> So far the only generalization I can make between the two is Lyft riders, for the most part, are always outside waiting for me when I pull up. If they're not out already, they come out within a minute at the most. Uber riders however, almost always make me wait. I'd love to know if there's something about the apps that causes this, because I have a hard time believing all Uber riders are this inconsiderate and/or lazy. Maybe the Uber app notifies the riders only when the car actually pulls up, whereas Lyft sends the "your car is hear" text when the car is still a minute away? Maybe Uber shows a longer than estimated wait time in an effort to "under promise and over deliver" with regard to how fast a car can arrive?


I think there is a small but distinct difference between UberX and Lyft riders. In most cities UberX is the cheapest rideshare option available. Lyft, the second cheapest. It may seem like just a small difference in fare, but the difference between the clientele that self-select themselves into Uber vs Lyft can be quite distinct sometimes. Think about this--if you don't have a car, you need a ride, and you can only afford either Lyft or UberX. But you are a decent human being--nice, courteous, considerate, and generous Now, you are not blind nor deaf, you have heard enough about how the bottom riders with UberX are. Would you want to be seen or grouped as an UberX rider?


----------



## andaas

There are a few distinct groups of UberX/Lyft riders that I've noticed:

1. UberX only users that are not tech-saavy. They have a smartphone and heard about Uber from a friend/colleague (who likely installed the app for them to get referral ride credits). These users are unlikely to have heard of Lyft, nor are they likely to jump ship or try an alternative. They were told "no tipping", they do not tip.*

2. Brand-loyal UberX users that are comfortable with installing apps, etc., on their phones (but are not necessarily tech-saavy), and think Uber is the greatest thing in the world. They take the good with the bad... even the weekend 6x surge when the bar closes. Majority of this group never tip.

3. Tech-saavy users who use both UberX and Lyft. These riders comparison shop (they choose the service that has either the lowest fare *or* the shortest arrival time; however, lowest fare always wins when surge/prime-time are in effect). Many of these riders will say they prefer Lyft over Uber - but saving money is a "good thing". About 50% of these users will tip on Lyft; they do not tip on UberX.**

4. Brand-loyal Lyft users (2 subclasses):
4a. Lyft users who have been blocked from using Uber due to account/payment problems and/or being removed from the network for other reasons. Most of these fall under category 2 above, and are only on Lyft as it is their only option.
4b. Lyft users similar to category 1 above (referred by a friend/colleague for ride credits). However, these users tend to fall into the 50% tip category like users in 3 above.**

There are more groups, but these were the top types I've noticed over the past few months.

* The exception to the "no tipping" is if they are 40 or more years of age and have never used the platform; depending on their first driver(s) reaction to a cash tip, they will either become "tippers" or be one of the non-tippers who say "I can't believe we don't need to tip you!".

** I've also noticed that the same users who do tip 50% of the time during daytime/early evening hours, do NOT tip during the late night hours heading home from the bar.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Thank you Andaas. It's interesting to observe the same riders who tip when in Lyft, but refuse to tip when in UberX.


----------



## scrurbscrud

JHawk said:


> So far the only generalization I can make between the two is Lyft riders, for the most part, are always outside waiting for me when I pull up. If they're not out already, they come out within a minute at the most. Uber riders however, almost always make me wait. I'd love to know if there's something about the apps that causes this, because I have a hard time believing all Uber riders are this inconsiderate and/or lazy. Maybe the Uber app notifies the riders only when the car actually pulls up, whereas Lyft sends the "your car is hear" text when the car is still a minute away? Maybe Uber shows a longer than estimated wait time in an effort to "under promise and over deliver" with regard to how fast a car can arrive?


I think it's the pink. Seems to sensitize the pax more.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Generally speaking my Lyft pax are more needy. Too many of them want the "experience factor" and interactions with the drivers, like a good neighbor kinda thingy. And many of them are judgmental to a fault. I don't mind that, but don't need the experience thing either. 

As a driver with these pathetic rates I "really" just want to keep the wheels going round and round cause that's the only way to come out on this gig.

Is there that big of a difference between the users? Probably not significant from what I've seen. I do get substantially more of the LGBT community with Lyft. That's probably the biggest difference. And I attribute that solely to the pink thing.


----------



## andaas

I enjoy the "experience factor". If I was just driving people from point A to point B with no conversation, I would have bored of this months ago. The people at least make the time spent entertaining.


----------



## scrurbscrud

andaas said:


> I enjoy the "experience factor". If I was just driving people from point A to point B with no conversation, I would have bored of this months ago. The people at least make the time spent entertaining.


I could care less if they peeped a word. More interested in actually making a buck.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

I love it when both apps ping at the same time. You accept one and let the other time out. Then the one you've accepted cancels. Moments like this make life worth living, don't'cha think?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Lord Summerisle said:


> I love it when both apps ping at the same time. You accept one and let the other time out. Then the one you've accepted cancels. Moments like this make life worth living, don't'cha think?


Not too often, but sometimes 2 pings hit at once. I analyze both and take the one "I" want. And yes, I may even accept the other and call/request a cancel by pax. Play it every way you have to at these rates. It's all a driver can do to survive.


----------



## MikesUber

scrurbscrud said:


> Not too often, but sometimes 2 pings hit at once. I analyze both and take the one "I" want. And yes, I may even accept the other and call/request a cancel by pax. Play it every way you have to at these rates. It's all a driver can do to survive.


Yeah why not just ACRO on the Uber request? You can't do that with Lyft though as it'll still affect your acceptance rates correct?


----------



## scrurbscrud

MikesUber said:


> Yeah why not just ACRO on the Uber request? You can't do that with Lyft though as it'll still affect your acceptance rates correct?


Either app if the pax cancels no acceptance rate hit.


----------



## MikesUber

scrurbscrud said:


> Either app if the pax cancels no acceptance rate hit.


Right if the pax cancels but I'm saying you can ACRO the Uber request. However if you try to cancel the Lyft request after acceptance that will affect your acceptance rate, it won't affect acceptance rate with Uber when using ACRO.

If you can get the pax to cancel on their end that is ideal though.


----------



## scrurbscrud

MikesUber said:


> Right if the pax cancels but I'm saying you can ACRO the Uber request. However if you try to cancel the Lyft request after acceptance that will affect your acceptance rate, it won't affect acceptance rate with Uber when using ACRO.
> 
> If you can get the pax to cancel on their end that is ideal though.


Either platform will ding the drivers for acro. Some may not think Uber dings for this, but they do from the ones I've done.


----------



## garrobitoalado

I run both app but 80% my trips come from Uber.. I wish Lyft have more customer because they're not as demanding as uber people.
Anyway, Lyft work better on friday, saturday night at east coast bay area (berkeley area)


----------



## afrojoe824

Accept both. Drive to the one you want to drive to. Other pax you kept hanging will cancel if they see you're driving away


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Color scheme and font can be huge factors affecting consumer behavior. One of Yahoo CEO Marissa Mayer's main responsibilities and contribution in Google's early years (she was one of the first Google employees and I think the first female exec there) was experimenting with tens to hundreds of different variations of color, font, logo, design, layout, etc. of their homepage on a daily basis and see which one(s) got the best usage. When one has large enough sample size one can test many things easily. For Google, the millions of searches every few minutes are great for such experiments. On the other hand, medical researchers typical face small sample size problems--an experimental treatment (drug usually, but can also be a procedure) may have found only two or three patients so far who have agreed to and gone thru the experimental treatment. You can't draw meaningful statistical conclusions from these, but in the experimental medical field, it has to be, and it is, done all the time. Their thinking is, three data points is better than no data points at all. Most statisticians would beg to differ. The data TNCs have fall somewhere in between these two extremes. Ride numbers is huge, but the number of cities in the U.S. with similar set of various characteristics are smaller. But they are still large enough to run tens, hundreds of experiments on a daily basis. Hence the constant changes to all things TNCs. The sooner TNCs have found their profit-maximizing equilibrium point, the less constant and major changes there will be, and the better it will be for PC drivers.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

andaas said:


> I enjoy the "experience factor". If I was just driving people from point A to point B with no conversation, I would have bored of this months ago. The people at least make the time spent entertaining.


I agree. Different gigs attract different people. Each trying to maximize their "earnings" (those in the "dismal science" call it maximizing one's "utility"). The "earnings" or "benefits" ("utility") a PC driver gets, depending on drivers, may extend well beyond the mere pecuniary ones. For example, like you and many have said, convo with pax (social interaction), but can also include one or a combo of the following: a break from daily monotony, just being out there, enjoy driving in general, just enjoy being in one's own nice comfy cozy "ride", checking out what's happening in (various hotspots of) our city, people watching, getting fresh air, stretching and working out a little bit in the open "field" after a long stretch of farming the office, a way for retirees/SS folks to get out there and talk to 5-10 different pax a day for human interaction and perspective on life and avoid getting too lonely at home and hence getting duped by some Nigerian prince. It is clear that a "people's person", so to speak, on average, will tend to enjoy this TNC driving gig much more than a driver purely doing it for monetary rewards. And in some cases, i.e., when fares are lowered to the border line area, this factor alone (whether a driver enjoys interaction with a friendly and nice pax or not) will make the decisive difference of one quitting and another still enjoying the gig.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Lord Summerisle said:


> I love it when both apps ping at the same time. You accept one and let the other time out. Then the one you've accepted cancels. Moments like this make life worth living, don't'cha think?


Accept both, drive towards Lyft pax, as soon as Lyft seems solid, contact Uber pax: You probably saw it on your app, I am on my way to Lyft some weight. With recent assaults on Uber drivers, no one can safely drive Uber without at least half of Marlan's biceps. Can you please cancel? Include Marlan P.'s avatar for visual effect.

(People know this is a joke right? It is against Lyber agreement with drivers to do so.)

(Edit: Took out a word to be nice and gentle to the Uber pax.)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

MikesUber said:


> Right if the pax cancels but I'm saying you can ACRO the Uber request. However if you try to cancel the Lyft request after acceptance that will affect your acceptance rate, it won't affect acceptance rate with Uber when using ACRO.
> 
> If you can get the pax to cancel on their end that is ideal though.


I think the ever-improving Uber algorithm has long caught up with ACRO, hence it counts as a negative for drivers who do that, especially when it is done too frequently.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

scrurbscrud said:


> Either platform will ding the drivers for acro. Some may not think Uber dings for this, but they do from the ones I've done.


Generally if they have caught on with something and that something is useful info that can improve their (Lyber's) business model (for their own benefits), it is only natural to assume they have already coded the lines in their algorithm--10-50 lines, yet work on / affect millions of transactions in nano seconds, why not?

(Edited two grammatical errors. I suspect my high school English teacher has started driving Uber recently and is reading on UP.)


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I think the ever-improving Uber algorithm has long caught up with ACRO, hence it counts as a negative for drivers who do that, especially when it is done too frequently.


I'm pretty new here
What is 'ACRO' ?

thx
CD


----------



## scrurbscrud

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> I'm pretty new here
> What is 'ACRO' ?
> 
> thx
> CD


*A*ccept ping, *C*ancel, select *R*eason *O*ther.


----------



## DieselkW

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> What is 'ACRO' ?


*A*ccept
*C*ancel
*R*eason 
*O*ther


----------



## Marlan P.

I take uber if it has a surge, uber surges are higher and I don't understand lyft's surges.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> I'm pretty new here
> What is 'ACRO' ?
> 
> thx
> CD


ACRO:
Accept.
Cancel.
Reason:
Other.

Like the mineral and vitamin pills, doing a little (in moderation) is okay. Too much and you will get poisoning or diarrhea.


----------



## Ubernomics

UberBob2 said:


> I have a hard time even remembering to swipe, start, let alone remembering to turn off one app after getting a ride with the other. Does anyone have a problem doing this?


Gotvtilo be sharp about receiving the ping because a lot of times they will go off simultaneously. I would recommend the Lyft App though over Uber: beating up the car less with Lyft and rates are good in comparison.


----------



## Ubernomics

Yo


Marlan P. said:


> I take uber if it has a surge, uber surges are higher and I don't understand lyft's surges.


You don't need to worry about chasing surges anymore. As a rule of thumb driving just for lyft in the busy times will make you more money: tips, rate $per mile, higher percent, rewards program..etc...


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

Never mind. It's 'Accept, then Cancel. Reason: Other'. Agghhh.

Does


----------



## Mricon87

UberBob2 said:


> my Lyft app does not notify me by noise, like UBER does, Lyft only display a little pink line on the top of my screen.
> I probably miss 2 or 3 pings for every 1 I notice.
> Is there anyway to change this besides turning off the UBER app?


i had that same issue with my iphone 6 plus. I was able to change this thru the notification settings


----------



## CLAkid

I do both but will close one app entirely and then start the other to avoid getting 2 requests at once.


----------



## krazo

Is it possible to drive Lyft Plus only?


----------



## DieselkW

krazo said:


> Is it possible to drive Lyft Plus only?


No, Lyft will ping you for either, but if it were possible to only get pings for Plus, you'll starve.


----------



## krazo

DieselkW said:


> No, Lyft will ping you for either, but if it were possible to only get pings for Plus, you'll starve.


Thanks for the info. I have a hard time justifying accepting regular Lyft rides and possibly missing an Uber XL or Lux SUV ride. Guess I'll stay with Uber only.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

krazo said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a hard time justifying accepting regular Lyft rides and possibly missing an Uber XL or Lux SUV ride. Guess I'll stay with Uber only.


But the 2 to 5 bucks of tips on Lyft every other trip should tide you over.


----------



## Lyft_94110

Maybe that should be Lyft's new advertising slogan. "Use Lyft -- You're Not Like Those Nasty UberX Riders."

Seriously, I have never driven Uber so I don't know. But 99% of my Lyft passengers, for the 10 weeks I have been driving, have been just fine.


----------



## Lyft_94110

ClevelandUberRider said:


> But the 2 to 5 bucks of tips on Lyft every other trip should tide you over.


Average of 2 to 5 dollar tip on every other ride? Man, I wish! My rating by passengers is 4.99 but I still make only about 2% in tips.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider

Lyft_94110 said:


> Maybe that should be Lyft's new advertising slogan. "Use Lyft -- You're Not Like Those Nasty UberX".


Or:

(Copyright 2016 by Cleveland Uber Rider)

"Lyft. Because you're worth it."

"Live elegantly. Lyft."

"Lyft. Because drivers are people too."

"Be responsible. Lyft."

"Lyft. Because friends don't let friends ride the other way."

"Make your friends jelly. Lyft."

Visual:

EXT. TIMES SQUARE - DAY.

Female driver opening door of a nice car (illegally parked of course, holding up traffic with cab drivers' fists out protesting) for...Taylor Swift out of the car smiling POLITELY and APPRECIATIVELY patting driver's shoulder with one hand, the other hugging a beautiful bouquet of flowers.

(Copyright 2016 by Cleveland Uber Rider)


----------



## DieselkW

ClevelandUberRider said:


> (Copyright 2016 by Cleveland Uber Rider)


here's a free one for you:

Drivers prefer Lyft, because Uber thinks "tips are not required".™


----------



## DRider85

Why do Uber and lyft allow you to drive for other companies? No conflict of interest?


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction

DRider85 said:


> Why do Uber and lyft allow you to drive for other companies? No conflict of interest?


The thing is: since neither Uber or Lyft employ drivers, they have no say so over anything else you do to earn. Since you're driving around giving rides for one, it makes sense in most cases kill 2 birds, double your chances for requests, take advantage of lyft tips while still having lots of requests form Uber. As far as being a conflict of interest, don't worry, both companies keep drivers in just the right amount of dark for you too be even a hair of threat of leaked info, etc, they're damn near the same company anyway....taxis are the real enemy here....lol


----------



## DRider85

Uberectile Dysfunction said:


> The thing is: since neither Uber or Lyft employ drivers, they have no say so over anything else you do to earn. Since you're driving around giving rides for one, it makes sense in most cases kill 2 birds, double your chances for requests, take advantage of lyft tips while still having lots of requests form Uber. As far as being a conflict of interest, don't worry, both companies keep drivers in just the right amount of dark for you too be even a hair of threat of leaked info, etc, they're damn near the same company anyway....taxis are the real enemy here....lol


That makes sense but I remember when I was in multi level, they had a clause.


----------



## KMANDERSON

DRider85 said:


> Why do Uber and lyft allow you to drive for other companies? No conflict of interest?


They can't tell independence contractors what to do.


----------



## Paxhole_supreme

I read that "if after 10 minutes" are they crazy?


DieselkW said:


> I have a very simple answer to this.
> Uber gives the passenger 5 minutes before the driver can charge the rider, if at all. (In Indianapolis, there is no charge to make the driver wait)
> Lyft starts the "ride" one minute after arrival, so the passenger starts paying 18¢/minute to make you wait.
> 
> One company motivates the rider to be "on time". One company scrubers the drivers. Guess which one? (hint: it's the company that "suggests" you wait 10 minutes for a passenger to show up before canceling)
> 
> View attachment 22496





scrurbscrud said:


> I could care less if they peeped a word. More interested in actually making a buck.


Lmfao same here


----------



## Trump Economics

UberBob2 said:


> I have a hard time even remembering to swipe, start, let alone remembering to turn off one app after getting a ride with the other. Does anyone have a problem doing this?


Drive for one or the other -- don't do both (been there, done that). They tend to give better calls to drivers who are committed and don't log out every 20 minutes. They still fight each other for drivers, you know, and I don't care what anyone else tells you. I'm telling you, exclusivity will get you paid more, even if it's only 1 extra value meal a week. For me, I was exclusive to Uber, then Uber + Lyft, then exclusively Lyft. But I'm hearing that Uber might be the better one in the long term. Lyft used to be better, but ever since they became Uber, you might as well drive for Uber -- you'll be busier.


----------



## Skinny1

I have both on often but I wonder what Ubers analytics say when they see a driver turning their app on and off again and again barely accepting rides because the Lyft ones keep coming.

You know they have that data, it's another reason I even bother turning uber on. I also keep uber @XL only.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Skinny1 said:


> You know they have that data, it's another reason I even bother turning uber on. I also keep uber @XL only.


I do the same. XL only and Lyft on. I'll accept Lyft rides, but if I get an XL request before I pick up my pax, I cancel the Lyft. Doesn't happen too often so I'm not too worried about cancel rate.


----------



## Cynergie

Yarddude11 said:


> I do Lyft, Uber and food deliveries. First in first done. Need lots of air freshner!


Do you also do Amazon Flex and afe you driving your OOV or a rental?


----------



## sUBERu2u

Trump Economics said:


> Drive for one or the other -- don't do both (been there, done that). *They tend to give better calls to drivers who are committed and don't log out every 20 minutes*.


That is not true. *Running both apps will get you connected to your next ride before you have time to turn the other app on. *See below.

If you are full time it makes sense to use only one app so that you can qualify for all the bonuses. If you work way more than full time time then run both and qualify for both platforms bonus, though Uber now has benchmarks tailored to your recent online times, dangling that carrot just beyond what your last drive time/ride count was, and no matter what benchmark you reach, they will put another just within reach.

If you are part time, use both apps to cut down on wait times and pay attention to surge/primetime. My Jeep qualifies for Uber Select, so as someone else mentioned with XL, I will sometimes leave it in Select mode only then drive Lyft. When I get a Select call I will cancel the Lyft if I an en-route to it.

I often run both apps and I find that when I do I notice whichever app gives me a ride first will almost always connect me to another pax before the end of my current ride. I have no doubt that each app can see you have the other app open and will keep you on their platform as long as possible. It's a very simple thing to do. Running both apps will get you connected to your next ride before you have time to turn the other app on.

Another issue which may have been mentioned is that if you are running both apps and have an accident, neither will want to pay as each will be able to tell you had both apps open. You will need to use your own insurance.


----------



## Trump Economics

sUBERu2u said:


> That is not true. *Running both apps will get you connected to your next ride before you have time to turn the other app on. *See below.
> 
> If you are full time it makes sense to use only one app so that you can qualify for all the bonuses. If you work way more than full time time then run both and qualify for both platforms bonus, though Uber now has benchmarks tailored to your recent online times, dangling that carrot just beyond what your last drive time/ride count was, and no matter what benchmark you reach, they will put another just within reach.
> 
> If you are part time, use both apps to cut down on wait times and pay attention to surge/primetime. My Jeep qualifies for Uber Select, so as someone else mentioned with XL, I will sometimes leave it in Select mode only then drive Lyft. When I get a Select call I will cancel the Lyft if I an en-route to it.
> 
> I often run both apps and I find that when I do I notice whichever app gives me a ride first will almost always connect me to another pax before the end of my current ride. I have no doubt that each app can see you have the other app open and will keep you on their platform as long as possible. It's a very simple thing to do. Running both apps will get you connected to your next ride before you have time to turn the other app on.
> 
> Another issue which may have been mentioned is that if you are running both apps and have an accident, neither will want to pay as each will be able to tell you had both apps open. You will need to use your own insurance.


Thanks for your view


----------



## BrunoG

I run both apps using two different devices. The market I drive in is slow enough that I can accept the ping I want and go offline on the other service with no issues. Some days one service is busier than the other one. The next day it may be the other way around. I've never gotten a ride before the one I was on had ended.

I haven't had enough passengers to really form any solid opinions other than that the college kids don't ever tip.


----------



## Adieu

Trump Economics said:


> you'll be busier.


NOT interested.

Busy is bad.

If you're not chasing a substantial and 100% attainable bonus, cherrypicking beats busy hands down


----------



## Cableguynoe

Adieu said:


> NOT interested.
> 
> Busy is bad.
> 
> If you're not chasing a substantial and 100% attainable bonus, cherrypicking beats busy hands down


Busy is not bad. Not everyone has bonus' available to them. So it's good to have both uber and Lyft as options.


----------



## Adieu

Cableguynoe said:


> Busy is not bad. Not everyone has bonus' available to them. So it's good to have both uber and Lyft as options.


Busy NEVER yields $100+ per hour

Only cherrypicking


----------



## Certain Judgment

Milwaukee market is slow. I always run both apps at all times.


----------



## Fritz Duval

elelegido said:


> Don't turn off the other app when you get a ping if the other is surging. Leave it on until the pax is in the car - you may get a better, surge, ride offer while you're driving to the pickup.


Dum advice, temporary greed will doom u sooner than later!!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Fritz Duval said:


> Dum advice, temporary greed will doom u sooner than later!!


Wanting a better ride is greed?

Canceled rides roll off after 7 days. So as long as you don't go crazy, you'll be alright.


----------



## bhoop75

Use the LG V20. The phone allows you quickly change from one app to another with an app bar at the top of the screen. I can accept a call, tap the other app icon in the app bar, then switch it off. Soooooooo convenient. I highly recommend this phone when driving for both companies.


----------



## Adieu

Pretty much all androids have a "window collapse" / "square button" thingie.

Same thing dude.


----------



## Yulli Yung

TnT Green said:


> First day at Lyft yesterday(9/11/15) Slow day in Austin-six rides. However, app was slow to START and END rides. Next day the driver summary says $0.00.


 Oh, didnt anyone you that the first day is on the house and no payment will be made to the driver???


----------



## JimKE

bhoop75 said:


> Use the LG V20. The phone allows you quickly change from one app to another with an app bar at the top of the screen. I can accept a call, tap the other app icon in the app bar, then switch it off. Soooooooo convenient. I highly recommend this phone when driving for both companies.


Thanks. Been using the V20 for months and didn't know that!


----------



## PickEmUp

Chargr said:


> I run both and 80% of the times I get a UBER ping. But if I get both at the same time, I'll stick to Lyft since they pay better and are stricter when it comes to canceling.


I do the opposite. Lyft keeps 25% and Uber only keeps 20%


----------

